# Repair Manual for a B&S 14 hp Vanguard model 294777



## AUSKY (Mar 16, 2012)

Does any one have a Repair Manual for a B&S 14 hp Vanguard model 294777 they could send me via PDF?
Regards
Damo.
[email protected]


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a link to the manual you requested.Hope this helps.

http://bgsengineclinic.com/downloads/index.php?fetchfile=Briggs_272147_Vanguard_SINGLE_OHV.pdf


----------

